# May the road rise up to meet you.



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey guys. I moved to SC. Thought about changing my name, as I'm no longer in Tampa, but...

I got a job as a truck driver again. The average pay for drivers in my company is $1071 a week, driving their equipment...and I got a place to live 0.8 miles from work.

One small thing, they had me agree to not work for anyone else...and since accidents and tickets can harm my license...ride share would be very bad for me.

It did get me through a rough spot.
It wasn't horrible.

Farewell.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TedInTampa said:


> Thought about changing my name, as I'm no longer in Tampa, but...I got a job as a truck driver again.


Trucking is rough if you're stuck doing OTR. Add an x to the end of your name.


----------

